# Quick...hide it



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Must find a place to hide this before the wife gets home or I know what my next project will be. She will find this irresistibly "cute"


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool!!!! You should do it for her anyway.
And surprise her.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*run Forrest run!!!!!*


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That's cool!!!! You should do it for her anyway.
> And surprise her.


Ok, Dominick, after pointing out that I was clearly not being a good husband I left it out. She said, "ohhhh, cute. I'll be taking a closer look at that!" I'm doomed!


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

1) Check your wishlist for the number one tool you don't have yet and really, really want.

2) When your wife requests that craft cabinet, be ready to explain _exactly why_ it can't be built without that particular tool.

3) Win-win!!


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got that issue and my wife wants me to build every project in it. lol I am going to have to follow your plan, SebringDon.


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

evilzed said:


> I just got that issue and my wife wants me to build every project in it. lol I am going to have to follow your plan, SebringDon.


So far it's how I've financed every tool in my toolshop.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

SebringDon said:


> 1) Check your wishlist for the number one tool you don't have yet and really, really want.
> 
> 2) When your wife requests that craft cabinet, be ready to explain exactly why it can't be built without that particular tool.
> 
> 3) Win-win!!


You are a genius!!!! New full sized lathe! When she asks what I would need it for I'll use technical terms and she'll fall asleep


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol. My wife's already after me to build her a scrapbook desk. Maybe I should get that issue.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like a birthday gift, or for Valentines day or maybe next Christmas.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

My wife could definitely use something like this. Just to organize the crafty things that she has acquired.
May be looking into purchasing this magazine


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess I know what I will be picking up today at lunch. I have actually been looking into building something like this. If I build one, I would really like it to look more like a desk so the chair isn't just sitting out next to a cabinet. I would like the chair to slide under area where the sewing machine is.


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Remember the golden rule, "Happy wife happy life!"


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The first thing I thought of when I got this mag was "how can I adapt this design for a rolling shop cabinet"?

I think I'm obsessed!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dang, you guys are lucky. My wife wants me out of the garage and up watching HGTV with her.

I'd rather have dental surgery.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

nblasa said:


> Must find a place to hide this before the wife gets home or I know what my next project will be. She will find this irresistibly "cute"


Yes, do a build thread with pictures of all the instructions, then I can do o e for my wife too, she's been on my case for a while now, the one my mum had is just not good enough.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

nblasa said:


> You are a genius!!!! New full sized lathe! When she asks what I would need it for I'll use technical terms and she'll fall asleep


You need to turn the door knobs.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I probably will end up building it this summer when I have some time off work. I'll post some pics if I do, course if someone else (ahem...Kenbo) beats me to a build thread I won't cry too hard. Seems a bit intimidating to post my mistakes along the way. I haven't done a lot of furniture yet, but I guess it's time to open that can of worms.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Just got my copy in the mail today



SebringDon said:


> 1) Check your wishlist for the number one tool you don't have yet and really, really want.
> 
> 2) When your wife requests that craft cabinet, be ready to explain _exactly why_ it can't be built without that particular tool.
> 
> 3) Win-win!!


This is exactly the correct approach. I've already got my wife to agree that I need a Sawstop cabinet saw (probably just the 1.75hp model) when we buy a new house. After all, we probably aren't going to like the kitchen cabinets, and I need a good saw to build a new set of those.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Been trying at the local book store for 3 days now............no luck on getting a copy. Not even sure when it is supposed to be on the news stands. The website tell ya Jack!!!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kenbo, 

I think WoodSmith has a link on their site where you can get free trial issue with no obligation to subscribe.

Since the issue you want is the newest issue that's the one they'll probably send.

If that fails send me a PM with your mailing address and I'll lend you mine.

You can send it back when your finished with it.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI, if anyone wants a pdf copy of this, shoot me a PM and I'll give you a link. I scanned it in since I'm organizing all of my magazines on the computer, and sent it to Kenbo already. I've gotten so much help from people on here, I figure it's an easy way for me to give back.


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

JMartel said:


> FYI, if anyone wants a pdf copy of this, shoot me a PM and I'll give you a link. I scanned it in since I'm organizing all of my magazines on the computer, and sent it to Kenbo already.


pm sent


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

jharris2 said:


> The first thing I thought of when I got this mag was "how can I adapt this design for a rolling shop cabinet"?
> 
> I think I'm obsessed!


 
I like the way you think!


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been working on this shelf project from the same issue this weekend.


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

evilzed said:


> I've been working on this shelf project from the same issue this weekend.


How's it coming? Any pics


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

It's coming along pretty well. I have a few pics of the build that I'll probably post when I quit for the evening. Thanks for asking.


----------



## rajdawg (Dec 27, 2012)

evilzed said:


> It's coming along pretty well. I have a few pics of the build that I'll probably post when I quit for the evening. Thanks for asking.


Great I look forward to it since I plan on building that project too


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Here a few pics from my shelf build.

I couldn't find wide enough stock for the shelves, so I had to glue up some. I'm working on collecting enough clamps to do the job right. :laughing:









Here's one of them waiting to be cut to size.









Then I got down to cutting the pieces for the cases.









Test fitting one of the cases.


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

I had to layout the positions of all the holes that needed drilling. A bit tedious.









Here's the case pieces stained. I used General Finishes Gel Stain in Georgian Cherry.









I had fun making the sliding doors and the tracks for them.









I got the cases glued up and a few other parts cut and stained. Hopefully I will be posting some finished product pics in a few days. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

As much as I love your build photos and as much as I think that you are doing a fantastic job so far, I might suggest that you start a new thread outlining your progress and the pictures of your build. By posting your progress and your pictures of the build, you are seriously hijacking this thread. No offense meant, and I'm sure that you didn't mean to hijack it, but you may want to start a new thread outlining your project and its progress.


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for pointing this out, Kenbo. I assure you it wasn't my intent to hijack the original thread. I'll be sure to start another post if I decide to add anymore photos.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

evilzed said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, Kenbo. I assure you it wasn't my intent to hijack the original thread. I'll be sure to start another post if I decide to add anymore photos.


 
No problem. I don't think you had intentions of doing that. I sometimes get excited and carried away when I'm talking about projects. It's an addiction. :laughing:


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Ain't it, though. lol


----------

